# too hot or cold?



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

What do you do if you are out shopping with your hedgehog and it gets too cold or too hot? I was just wondering because when it gets warmer ina few months I am planning to take Bruno shopping with me sometimes.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I've never taken my hedgie out with me, planning to this spring/summer.  But I would think that you should take along one of those hand warmers you can buy and activate just by cracking it or whatever, along with a fleece cloth that you can wrap it in, for if the weather gets too cold. I'm not really sure about too hot. I would think if you took him in someplace where it was air-conditioned, but too much so, he could get a chill and get sick. :|


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

ok so I will defiantly look into hand warmers and I just wont bring him out in the really hot weather.  and that solves it! thanks


----------

